# Warp 11 HV motor arrived?



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

We have evidence. They really exist !!!


----------



## kixGas (May 2, 2008)

that is a beauty!


----------



## patrickza (Dec 28, 2009)

And now the details please...


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

patrickza said:


> And now the details please...


prefer actually observed data on 8 1/2 X 11 color glossies with circles and arrows....


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

EVComponents said:


> We have evidence. They really exist !!!



Come on James, we know you couldn't resist playing with this beauty over the weekend. What did you find out? Was it DOA? Did it spin? Who got the first run on the Dyno? What controller did you test with?

I know that I speak for others, when I ask.

Eric


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

So it "TRULEY" does have interpoles....wonder why only two bolts on the main fields though?

_"yaaawwnn" _Oh well...too rich for my blood...need to figure out how to get the interpoles in my series motor..
going to save my money for thundreskys


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> prefer actually observed data on 8 1/2 X 11 color glossies with circles and arrows....


 
You going to show them to your seeing-eye dog?

I'm kinda partial to mother-rapers and father-stabbers myself,
Keith


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

esoneson said:


> Come on James, we know you couldn't resist playing with this beauty over the weekend. What did you find out? Was it DOA? Did it spin? Who got the first run on the Dyno? What controller did you test with?
> 
> I know that I speak for others, when I ask.
> 
> Eric


We have five of these Warp 11 HV motors. But they are all sold and shipping out to customers. So we don't get to play around with them.
But I had to open the box for a quick picture because so many people have been wondering if they really exist or asking about the delays.

So we will have to wait for someone that is actually putting it into a car before we get some real info.


----------

